# JApplet dauert lange



## ssoul26 (7. Aug 2014)

Servus,
haben ein JApplet zur SSO-Anmeldung. Es läuft auf fast allen Rechner reibungslos ab. Es gibt jedoch einen Rechner im Haus, wo das Applet ziemlich lange zum laden braucht.

Nach der Ausgabe von unten, hängt es ziemlich lange fest
	
	
	
	





```
Java Plug-in 1.6.0_17
Verwendung der JRE-Version 1.6.0_17-b04 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
Home-Verzeichnis des Benutzers = C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\xxx
----------------------------------------------------
c:   Konsole löschen
f:   Objekte in Finalisierungswarteschlange finalisieren
g:   Speicherbereinigung
h:   Diese Hilfemeldung anzeigen
l:   ClassLoader-Liste ausgeben
m:   Speicherbelegung anzeigen
o:   Protokollierung auslösen
q:   Konsole ausblenden
r:   Richtlinien-Konfiguration neu laden
s:   System- und Bereitstellungseigenschaften ausgeben
t:   Threadliste ausgeben
v:   Thread-Stack ausgeben
x:   ClassLoader-Cache löschen
0-5: Trace-Stufe auf <n> setzen
----------------------------------------------------

security: property package.access value sun.,com.sun.xml.internal.ws.,com.sun.xml.internal.bind.,com.sun.imageio.
security: property package.access new value sun.,com.sun.xml.internal.ws.,com.sun.xml.internal.bind.,com.sun.imageio.,com.sun.javaws
security: property package.access value sun.,com.sun.xml.internal.ws.,com.sun.xml.internal.bind.,com.sun.imageio.,com.sun.javaws
security: property package.access new value sun.,com.sun.xml.internal.ws.,com.sun.xml.internal.bind.,com.sun.imageio.,com.sun.javaws,com.sun.deploy
security: property package.access value sun.,com.sun.xml.internal.ws.,com.sun.xml.internal.bind.,com.sun.imageio.,com.sun.javaws,com.sun.deploy
security: property package.access new value sun.,com.sun.xml.internal.ws.,com.sun.xml.internal.bind.,com.sun.imageio.,com.sun.javaws,com.sun.deploy,com.sun.jnlp
security: property package.definition value null
security: property package.definition new value com.sun.javaws
security: property package.definition value com.sun.javaws
security: property package.definition new value com.sun.javaws,com.sun.deploy
security: property package.definition value com.sun.javaws,com.sun.deploy
security: property package.definition new value com.sun.javaws,com.sun.deploy,com.sun.jnlp
security: property package.access value sun.,com.sun.xml.internal.ws.,com.sun.xml.internal.bind.,com.sun.imageio.,com.sun.javaws,com.sun.deploy,com.sun.jnlp
security: property package.access new value sun.,com.sun.xml.internal.ws.,com.sun.xml.internal.bind.,com.sun.imageio.,com.sun.javaws,com.sun.deploy,com.sun.jnlp,org.mozilla.jss
security: property package.definition value com.sun.javaws,com.sun.deploy,com.sun.jnlp
security: property package.definition new value com.sun.javaws,com.sun.deploy,com.sun.jnlp,org.mozilla.jss
basic: Fortschritts-Listener hinzugefügt: sun.plugin.util.GrayBoxPainter$GrayBoxProgressListener@e102dc
security: Blacklist-Revocation-Check ist aktiviert.
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
network: Cache-Eintrag gefunden [url: http://xxx/LoginApplet.jar, Version: null]
network: Verbindung von http://xxx/LoginApplet.jar mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt
network: Verbindung von http://xxx:8080/ mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt
network: Verbindung http://xxx/LoginApplet.jar mit Cookie "styleUR=1; JSESSIONID=r7EG4vEjRHRZ2w-i-wFlWCoa.undefined"
network: ResponseCode für http://xxx/LoginApplet.jar: 304
network: Codierung für http://xxx/LoginApplet.jar: null
network: Verbindung mit http://xxx/LoginApplet.jar trennen
Reading certificates from 2062 http://xxx/LoginApplet.jar | xx\jws_cache\6.0\30\45b585e-235048df.idx
```






Dauert es ca 2-3 Minuten, bis etwas passiert. Ansonsten funktioniert es überall sehr schnell. Wenn wir nun den Rechner an einen anderen Standort anschliessen, dann funktioniert es auch sehr schnell. Der Rechner liegt momentan im selben Netzwerk wie alle anderen und er ist auch der einzige, an dem es so lange dauert. 

Jemand ne Idee??


----------



## dzim (7. Aug 2014)

Scheint ja nicht der Rechner, also die Hardware, oder das Programm zu sein. Also würde ich mal auf den Hub/Switch oder so tippen, dass da zwischen klemmt.


----------



## ssoul26 (7. Aug 2014)

dzim hat gesagt.:


> Scheint ja nicht der Rechner, also die Hardware, oder das Programm zu sein. Also würde ich mal auf den Hub/Switch oder so tippen, dass da zwischen klemmt.



Alles andere läuft wie gewohnt. Ping auf den Server ist auch positiv verlaufen. Die Verbindung an sich ist genauso schnell, wie bei den anderen Rechnern in der Abteilung. 

Cache geleert, alles Einstellungen überprüft leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## lawila (7. Aug 2014)

hmm ... wir haben also den umstand das das laden an standort X extrem lange braucht und an standort Y ohne probleme abläuft ... gleichzeitig aber ein fehler der netzwerk-hardware ausgeschlossen werden kann ... eigentlich ein paradoxon ...

ich würde erstmal auf software-bugs gehen da 1.6.0_17 doch schon "etwas" älter ist (ich würde dringend ein update auf 1.7 oder 1.8 empfehlen
weiterhin kann es durch aus irgendeine konfiguration bezüglich des netzes sein

sollte man den fehler software-seitig ausschließen können sollte man die hardware prüfen

bleibt das mysterium weiterhin bestehen wäre eigentlich low-level-debugging nötig um halt zu gucken was der rechner da in dieser zeitspanne macht was sonst eigentlich nicht passieren sollte
in wie weit das heutzutage überhaupt noch technisch umsetzbar ist ... hmmm ... ich halte die frage eher für ein lokales problem und gehört daher eigentlich nicht hier in dieses forum ... hier geht es um java-entwicklung, nicht um seltsame mysterien bei der nutzung


----------



## dzim (7. Aug 2014)

Schön, dass der Ping funzt (1 Packet hin und zurück). Wenn der Switch vielleicht kaputt ist, schafft er möglicherweise einfach nicht mehr den Datendurchsatz. Wechselt ihn doch einfach mal.


----------



## ssoul26 (7. Aug 2014)

dzim hat gesagt.:


> Schön, dass der Ping funzt (1 Packet hin und zurück). Wenn der Switch vielleicht kaputt ist, schafft er möglicherweise einfach nicht mehr den Datendurchsatz. Wechselt ihn doch einfach mal.



Switch ist nicht kaputt, alles andere läuft performant.


----------



## lawila (7. Aug 2014)

na is doch super ... fehler an der infrastruktur werden dadurch ausgeschlossen das sonst alles läuft ...

gut ... bleibt nur noch der rechner selbst ... bzw die software die auf diesem läuft ... oder die gegenstelle von der die daten kommen


wenn jetzt als gegenantwort kommt : kann alles nich sein weil hier und da läuft alles ohne probleme ... SORRY ... dann KÖNNEN wir dir nicht weiter helfen ...

dann ist es irgendeines dieser mysteriösen dinge die sich keiner erklären kann und läuft vielleicht auf sowas banales wie einen FDIV-bug zurück ...

es ist dann halt schlicht und einfach so ... es gibt dinge mit denen muss man sich halt abfinden weil sie nicht zu ändern sind ... PUNKT


tipp : ein generelles update auf eine aktuelle java-version sowie ein upgrade des OS (wenn noch XP drauf läuft) würde ich trotzdem empfehlen


----------



## dzim (7. Aug 2014)

Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber wenn die Netzwerkinfrastruktur etwas komplexer als, "alle hängen an einem Switch" ist, kann es auch schon irgend etwas anderes am NW sein, oder - wie @lawila schon sagte - deine NW-Einstellungen am Rechner sind irgendwie broken...

Für alles weitere müssen wir wohl die Glasskugel zücken und da rein schauen.

Viel Erfolg bei der weiteren Suche!


----------



## lawila (7. Aug 2014)

ganz erlich ... wir hatten hier gerade die woche über auch wieder n ähnlichen thread in dem es darum ging das nach irgend nem update ur-plötzlich java wohl garnicht mehr wollte ... und der user habe wohl auch sein system mehrfach neu gemacht und auch kein hw-fehler und soweit ... und ne lösung kam irgendwie nich mehr ... habs auch nicht mehr weiter verfolgt ...

fakt : es gibt nun mal solche komischen dinge die dann halt einfach mal so sind ... und genau so merkwürdig sie auf alle wirken genau so unerklärlich sind sie

oder n andere bug meines eigenen systems : ich weis nicht was M$ mal wieder bei welchem update kaputt gespielt hat ... aber irgendwie spacken einige meiner programm nach beendet mit dieser meldung "reagiert nicht > crash" ...
als test : platt gemacht (war eh an der zeit) neu aufgesetzt (slipstream) > fehler bestand weiter

VM aufgesetzt mit original-dvd : kein fehler ... updates nach und nach eingespielt ... und an irgendnem punkt plötzlich wieder : fehler da

für mich daher ganz klar nachvollziehbar : fehler durch win-update verursacht

gut .. ich hab auch die rechenpower mal eben ne leistungsstarke VM aufzusetzen (mach ich fürs slipstreamen immer ... geht einfach schneller) ... aber ich konnte daran den fehler eingrenzen ... ich weis zwar noch nicht genau welches update den fehler verursacht und ob das schon gemeldet wurde ... aber ich weis woran es liegt ... punkt aus ende


----------



## ssoul26 (8. Aug 2014)

Danke Leute für eure zahlreichen Kommentare. Um das ganze noch einmal zu klären  Es erwartet keiner von euch eine sofortige oder gar eine Lösung. Ihr müsst nicht die Glaskugel zücken und unbedingt etwas positives beitragen. Es ist klar, dass es Probleme gibt, die man nicht schnell oder gar nicht lösen kann. Diese Tatsache muss man nicht immer wieder schreiben. Vielleicht gibt es ja einen, der das gleiche Problem hatte und seine Erfahrungen tauschen will. Daher steht der Thread auch hier. Spart euch bitte eure Kommentare, die einen wirklich nicht weiterbringen, dafür ist dieser Thread nicht gedacht. Die Anregungen zu dem Switch etc. finde ich super, die sind ja in Ordnung. Aber das generelle Gerede über Glaskugel oder Probleme die halt da sind etc. finde ich einfach sinnfrei und unnötig. Fühlt euch bitte nicht angegriffen!


----------



## lawila (8. Aug 2014)

naja .. das mit dem "Kommentare, die einen wirklich nicht weiterbringen" weise ich zurück
wir haben jetzt erstmal sehr viele möglichkeiten genannt die ursache sein könnten

dein part wäre es jetzt diese der reihe nach abzuarbeiten und auszuprobieren ... natürlich nur im rahmen der möglichkeiten

das hier irgendjemand mal "vorbeigucken" wird der reinzufällig genau die selben umstände hat wie du und bei das gleiche problem auftritt ... naja ... mal von abgesehen das alleine DAS schon extrem unwahrscheinlich ist ... muss seine lösung nicht unbedingt deine sein


wir haben wie gesagt unsere ideen gegeben, mehr können wir nicht mehr machen
und das der thread hier eigentlich überhaupt nicht in dieses forum gehört (wenn vielleicht in die plauderecke oder so) liegt einfach in der sache begründet da es hier um das entwickeln von anwendungen mit der sprache java an sich geht ... und nicht um irgendwelche netzwerk-probleme die merkwürdigerweise bei der nutzung von 3rd-party auftreten

wie wäre es denn sich an die entwickler-firma der genutzt software mal zu wenden ... oder ist es eine eigenentwicklung ? dann versuchen mit dem zuständigen programmierer konktakt aufzunehmen


ich gehe nicht von aus das sich jetzt jemand durch deinen post angegriffen fühlt ... aber er ist genau so nutzlos wie seine aussage

wir haben unsere grauen zellen angestrengt ... jetzt bist du an der reihe das durchzugehen


----------



## Joose (8. Aug 2014)

ssoul26 hat gesagt.:


> Dauert es ca 2-3 Minuten, bis etwas passiert. Ansonsten funktioniert es überall sehr schnell. Wenn wir nun den Rechner an einen anderen Standort anschliessen, dann funktioniert es auch sehr schnell. Der Rechner liegt momentan im selben Netzwerk wie alle anderen und er ist auch der einzige, an dem es so lange dauert.
> 
> Jemand ne Idee??



Sprich ihr habt den Rechner X mit dem Problem am Standort A ausprobiert.
=> langsam
Sobald ihr mit Rechner X an Standort B wechselt und ausprobiert
=> schnell
(Alle anderen sind generell schnell)

Habt ihr schon mal Rechner Y an Standort A ausprobiert?
Weil Rechner Y an Standort B, C oder wo auch immer geht ja angeblich auch ohne Probleme. 
Da wäre es interessant wie es sich auf Standort A verhält.


----------



## ssoul26 (11. Aug 2014)

Joose hat gesagt.:


> Sprich ihr habt den Rechner X mit dem Problem am Standort A ausprobiert.
> => langsam
> Sobald ihr mit Rechner X an Standort B wechselt und ausprobiert
> => schnell
> ...



Hi Joose,
haben auch Rechner X an Standort A ausprobiert. Die Rechner sind alle identisch betankt worden.


----------



## Joose (11. Aug 2014)

ssoul26 hat gesagt.:


> Hi Joose,
> haben auch Rechner X an Standort A ausprobiert. Die Rechner sind alle identisch betankt worden.



Das war ja nicht mein Ansatz 
Oder wir sind nur mit den Buchstaben durcheinander gekommen.

Ihr habt den Rechner (auf dem das Applet langsam ist) an einem anderen Standort getestet und dort war es schnell. Bei allen anderen Rechnern ist es ebenfalls schnell.

Aber habt ihr einen der schnellen Rechner auch am langsamen Standort getestet?

Mein Ansatz wäre einfach das die Hardware (vom Netzwerk nicht vom Rechner) ein Problem an dem "langsamen" Standort erzeugt.


----------



## ssoul26 (11. Aug 2014)

Joose hat gesagt.:


> Das war ja nicht mein Ansatz
> Oder wir sind nur mit den Buchstaben durcheinander gekommen.
> 
> Ihr habt den Rechner (auf dem das Applet langsam ist) an einem anderen Standort getestet und dort war es schnell. Bei allen anderen Rechnern ist es ebenfalls schnell.
> ...



Sorry, da muss ich mich entschuldigen! Da sind die Buchstaben durcheinander gekommen. Die "schnellen" Rechner wurden an demselben Standort angesteckt wie der langsame. Es lief alles gut. 

Das was mir noch einfällt wäre, dass eventuell die IP-Adresse Probleme verursacht. Dem muss ich noch nachgehen  

Aber Danke für deine Beiträge!!


----------

